# sac de transport pour powerbook 15'



## alcahest (24 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Je suis décidé à acheter un pb 15' mais quel sac de transport choisir ? 

Merci


----------



## bimboteb (24 Novembre 2003)

Achète un "second skin" et comme ça tu peux le mettre dans le sac que tu veux, c'est beaucoup mieux qu'un sac rien que pour ça. A mon avis en tout cas.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Novembre 2003)

Moi c'est ce que je voulais faire au début puis finalement j'ai pris un sac caselogic en néoprene avec des poignées et une bandoulière.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2003)

On en a beaucoup parlé ici.


----------



## vincmyl (25 Novembre 2003)

Chacun a son opinion sur tel ou tel sac pour son PWB. Moi je préfère unsac avec bandoulière et poignées. J'ai pris un Case Logic et il est fin, léger juste a la taille de mon Alu 15"


----------



## tbfm (30 Novembre 2003)

Moi, pour Noël, j'ai commandé une housse en peau de chamois à ma grand-mère ; elle est couturière.


----------



## vincmyl (1 Décembre 2003)

Voila une idée de cadeau: originale et c'est une bonne nouvelle pour ton PWB


----------

